# Nudge 22mm RDA - best build??



## Ruwaid (15/1/19)

Hi guys
Anyone have much experience with builds in the Nudge 22mm RDA? I have tried now fused claptons, aliens and even superfine claptons but still want to play around a bit.

The superfine burn too quick and the alien just pops a lot and was told its kinda normal for aliens but still looking for that smooth draw, quick ramp up and smooth. Not gunshots!

Anyone know a coil that's ideal in this nudge 22mm?

Thanks guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone have much experience with builds in the Nudge 22mm RDA? I have tried now fused claptons, aliens and even superfine claptons but still want to play around a bit.
> 
> The superfine burn too quick and the alien just pops a lot and was told its kinda normal for aliens but still looking for that smooth draw, quick ramp up and smooth. Not gunshots!
> ...


What device are you using it on?

Have you got a pic or 2 of anbuild you’ve put in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> What device are you using it on?
> 
> Have you got a pic or 2 of anbuild you’ve put in there?


On an RSQ bud!
will upload one when I get to the device n RDA.
Thinking of going with this:
2 Core Parallel Fused Clapton
(26*2) + 38G

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (15/1/19)

3mm alien was my go to coil for this atty. Also ran it on a RSQ. Very nice little setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/19)

Did you also experience gunshots with that alien? Was informed that even the tightest wick will not fully eliminate that.


----------



## Faheem777 (15/1/19)

Lol yes I did even with tight wick, but it wasn’t too frequent enough to bother me


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Did you also experience gunshots with that alien? Was informed that even the tightest wick will not fully eliminate that.


What is the spec on the alien?


----------



## fidola13 (20/1/19)

I’ve been using a simple round ss316L 3mm ID around .5ohms. Awesome flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

